# New Ultra Sound report



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

OK have new thyroid us report. It has grown but keep in mind it has been almost 3 years since my last one. Right thyroid is 5.9cm x 2.6 cm x 2.1 cm. left side is 6.3 cm x 2.4 cm x 2.5 cm. Previously there was a hyperechoic nodule about the inferior right thyroid which measured 1.1 cm x 1 cm x 1.4 cm. Today it measures 1.5 cm x 1.9 cm x 1.4 cm. Thyroid isthmus today is measured at 1.3 cm thickness. Previously is was measured at 8 mm in thickness. Color flow images show hyperemia throughout. 
Impression: Enlargement of nodular density noted about inferior right thyroid. It may merely be adjacent to thyroid rather than within it. The nodule does not show hyperemia on color flow imaging to suggest parathyroid adenoma.
Enlargement of the entire thyroid gland since last exam with persistent marked heterogeneity and hyperemia constant with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Does anyone know what this means. It this a large thyroid? I feel a tightness in throat and getting hoarse. Any info would be awesome!!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> OK have new thyroid us report. It has grown but keep in mind it has been almost 3 years since my last one. Right thyroid is 5.9cm x 2.6 cm x 2.1 cm. left side is 6.3 cm x 2.4 cm x 2.5 cm. Previously there was a hyperechoic nodule about the inferior right thyroid which measured 1.1 cm x 1 cm x 1.4 cm. Today it measures 1.5 cm x 1.9 cm x 1.4 cm. Thyroid isthmus today is measured at 1.3 cm thickness. Previously is was measured at 8 mm in thickness. Color flow images show hyperemia throughout.
> Impression: Enlargement of nodular density noted about inferior right thyroid. It may merely be adjacent to thyroid rather than within it. The nodule does not show hyperemia on color flow imaging to suggest parathyroid adenoma.
> Enlargement of the entire thyroid gland since last exam with persistent marked heterogeneity and hyperemia constant with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. Does anyone know what this means. It this a large thyroid? I feel a tightness in throat and getting hoarse. Any info would be awesome!!! Thanks in advance!!


This is called "thyroid inferno." There is increased blood flow. This is a common finding in Graves' disease patients and also one finds increased vascularity (hyperemia) w/cancer.

So.....................you do have nodular density. What has your doctor told you about the above findings? I am thinking that further testing should be done such as FNA (fine needle aspiration) or even just go straight on to an ENT.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I did just go to an Endo. I have to go back in 6 weeks but get another ultrasound before I go. He did mention FNA but I refused at this time because im a big baby!!! To scared to have it done! lol The problem is that I have the antibodies so my labs fluctuate. I just want this thyroid out!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did just go to an Endo. I have to go back in 6 weeks but get another ultrasound before I go. He did mention FNA but I refused at this time because im a big baby!!! To scared to have it done! lol The problem is that I have the antibodies so my labs fluctuate. I just want this thyroid out!!


I would be more scared to not have the FNA. If you know something, you can take control. If you don't know something, you can lose control.

Do a Google on "thyroid inferno!"


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> I would be more scared to not have the FNA. If you know something, you can take control. If you don't know something, you can lose control.


Couldn't have said it better.

Everyone is different, but I barely felt my FNA. The wasp stings I got a few days before hurt MUCH worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> Everyone is different, but I barely felt my FNA. The wasp stings I got a few days before hurt MUCH worse.


You are not kidding about wasp stings!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!! Keep a bottle of Tea Tree oil handy for all insect bites. Treat quickly. You will be happy. TTO is awesome.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> Everyone is different, but I barely felt my FNA. The wasp stings I got a few days before hurt MUCH worse.


This is so true. I had FNA on a superficial and also a deep nodule. The deep one did sting a bit and was a little uncomfortable but my Endo was also very gentle. The worse thing was that I had a large bruise for a few days, like I had gotten an extreme hickey.

It is better to know what you're up against and I would dare say an ENT would want to know also before cutting.


----------

